# Flex Fletch Shooters Thread



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

If anyone is in the market for new vanes do not rule out the FLex Fletch line of vanes. They are made with the finest materials available and are more consistent than any vanes I have ever shot. A new vane they came out with is the Silent Knight. These vanes are almost identical to the flash vanes but with a shield cut. They are engineered toward crossbows but work excellent for compound shooters alike. If you want the easiest to fletch most accurate vanes available check these out. Anyone who shoots FF vanes lets here you experiences with them and post any harvests or accomplishments here.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm shooting an outdoor event....FF187's are the ONLY vane I will shoot!! They are awesome and more shooters use them than any other vane for a reason!! God bless, Todd


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes they are a great vane. Like you said they are the go to vane for many top level shooters.


----------



## jrnymanwv (Jan 20, 2012)

i bought quite a few packs of there fs3.00 many moons ago and have just ran out. they no longer make the fs300 but the silent night are a great vane, i have been shooting flex fletch for 20 years i guess and love there shield cut to no end. I def agree you may not hear a lot about them but some of the best shooters in the world shoot them.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Silent knights at 40 yds. First group with them. Still in the testing phase.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

"If you want the easiest to fletch most accurate vanes available"

How do you know these are the most accurate vane available.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just look at how many more championships have been won with these vanes compared to all others.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Also feel the material which they are made from vs the average other competitors. It's it is more durable and is not rubbery making it retain it's shape during flight better. Try them and you'll see. I originally shot the flashes and loved them. I switched over to Norways for a season and came back to them this season. My groups improved and my fletch time was cut in half. Unlike some other vanes they don't curl up when they are glued on and they are way more consistent then any vane I have shot. You got to try them Bob you will really like these vanes. They are a little pricier than most others but are worth it in my opinion.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

They are without a doubt the tuffest vane out there... indestructable!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I forgot to mention I'm talking world cup archery championships where accuracy is critical.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have shot them through the bales at Redding on more than one occasion and they are perfect when I get them back!! They are extremely accurate in weight and with the new Zing Primer and Glue from FF....they fletching time is definitely cut in half!! 

I do shoot for Flex-Fletch, but that being said, I carried them in my Pro Shop (and used them...a LOT!) for 30 years!! And I shot just about every vane out there since Pete Shepley invented the plastic vane and I have always come back to FF and am here to stay!! So I dealt with Dan and Vince long before I was placed on their Pro Staff!! Give them a try...you'll love them!! God bless, Todd


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I actually don't shoot for them but I just think that they are the best vanes available and I like to help promote products I believe in. I will never shoot another brand vane again.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

We still have quite few of your beloved FFS-300 vanes in stock. I suspect we will for a long time. Since they are officially discontinued they are not on our distributor list any longer but we will fulfill any orders for them until they are gone. Many times a dealer/distributor don't "get the memo" and still order them, we will fill the order and supply a note with it informing them of the status of that vane. So, If you want some, we have many color to choose from. Believe me we won't toss them, they're too good of a vane. 


jrnymanwv said:


> i bought quite a few packs of there fs3.00 many moons ago and have just ran out. they no longer make the fs300 but the silent night are a great vane, i have been shooting flex fletch for 20 years i guess and love there shield cut to no end. I def agree you may not hear a lot about them but some of the best shooters in the world shoot them.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Daniel!! Great to see you on here!! I hope everyone will give Flex-Fletch vanes for themselves!! There is definitely a vane design and size for everyone!! Take care and God bless, Todd




Daniel Grundman said:


> We still have quite few of your beloved FFS-300 vanes in stock. I suspect we will for a long time. Since they are officially discontinued they are not on our distributor list any longer but we will fulfill any orders for them until they are gone. Many times a dealer/distributor don't "get the memo" and still order them, we will fill the order and supply a note with it informing them of the status of that vane. So, If you want some, we have many color to choose from. Believe me we won't toss them, they're too good of a vane.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree, the most consistent vane Ive used and the bonus is tough, shape retention, and temperature consistency excels over most else.
Most guys dont consider temperature.....the closest I found is bohning blazers (close second).

I still fletch up vanes that are going on 17 yrs old, and have fletched acc's that are that old and act like new.
Ive been partial to flp 300's, despite the 187 popularity. Just cant seem to go to that mini fletch.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

They didn't fletch well for me using a Helix. I like a 3deg. Right Helical, and the Blazers fletch fine but the Flash vanes wouldn't hold.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's weird...I have the Bohning Helix jig and my FF-187's on ACG 430's (on a wrap) are on so secure you can't hardly pull them off with pliers!! I do use the Flex-Fletch Zing Primer and Glue and they are awesome!! How do you like your Helix Jig? For smaller diameter shafts, it's tough to beat!!! God bless, Todd




monsterbuckrick said:


> They didn't fletch well for me using a Helix. I like a 3deg. Right Helical, and the Blazers fletch fine but the Flash vanes wouldn't hold.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I use a Bitzenburger and haven't had a single issue fletching them ever. The Blazers would pull right off no matter how much prep I would do. Not a fan of them at all. A lot of people have good luck with them so that's great. I just never found a vane as consistent weight wise and material wise as the FFs. The material is different from any other vane and they stick very well and just look really neat once fletched. I also like the metallic fleck they have in many of the colors. Whoever their plasticion they have is has it down to a science and I am very great full to have found the perfect vanes for my setup. I never knew how important it is to have the right vanes for your setup.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Same here. Using the flp300 to fletch ace's on a bitz, I have the lead of on fletch crossing the aft of the next. Full contact. It took a little patience setting up the jig but very doable.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The new Helix Jig by Bohning REALLY puts a serious helical on your arrows!! It's 3* but man it seems like more!! And the spacing is perfect!! The Jig will handle shafts from 17/64" up to 23/64" and has different receivers for the different size shafts. I still believe the Bitz jigs are the finest jigs made, but the Helix really does a great job even for a jig costing 2 or 3 times as much!! And, you are putting 3 vanes on at once!! A real time saver!! God bless, Todd


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Id like to try that Helix , I hear nothing but good things about especially for the newer high profile vanes. Another thing I like to add is the durability I'm experiencing with the SK vanes. I've been hitting arrows and am experiencing no vane damage what so ever. These vanes are tough as nails.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Great vane all of them. Both of my older children shoot outdoors with the 187's. Indoors with the 360. I have the 418 on my fat arrows and the glow flash on my hunting arrows. My son shoots for flex fletch and has has great success with them holding many provincial records and a Canadian record. Our entire family has some FFP on all our arrows. We have met the staff at Flex Fletch. Great people made us feel like part of the family.
Shane


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Well just got a new dozen arrows now to decide which color Silent Knights to go with.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Daniel just letting you know if you are following this thread. Benjamin Baker (prostaffer) and his sister Bryanna shot the Minnesota State Fita championship here in Thunder Bay Ontario Canada on June 2, 2012...I know how is the MSAA fita championship held in Canada...well we are an affiliate club and were successful in bidding for it. Well Ben took first place in his age category using FFP 187's and was nice enough to allow his sister to use some of his old target arrows also fletched with the FFP 187's. Well if she did not win as well. Two first places, brother and sister both champions using champions fletching. Thanks a bunch, you guys are great....great product...some photos to follow to you sir.
Oh and to top off the weekend Bryanna shot our local IBO world qualifier on Sunday. Placed second...using the target arrows with the FFP 187's.
Thanks
Shane (proud dad!)


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

You SHOULD be proud!! Congrats to Ben and Bryanna!! Way to go guys....and gals!!!LOL!!!! God bless, Todd




dogguy said:


> Daniel just letting you know if you are following this thread. Benjamin Baker (prostaffer) and his sister Bryanna shot the Minnesota State Fita championship here in Thunder Bay Ontario Canada on June 2, 2012...I know how is the MSAA fita championship held in Canada...well we are an affiliate club and were successful in bidding for it. Well Ben took first place in his age category using FFP 187's and was nice enough to allow his sister to use some of his old target arrows also fletched with the FFP 187's. Well if she did not win as well. Two first places, brother and sister both champions using champions fletching. Thanks a bunch, you guys are great....great product...some photos to follow to you sir.
> Oh and to top off the weekend Bryanna shot our local IBO world qualifier on Sunday. Placed second...using the target arrows with the FFP 187's.
> Thanks
> Shane (proud dad!)


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes great shooting for sure guys!!!


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Proud, to be sure.*

Hi Shane, good to hear from you. I came across this thread yesterday as I was getting ready to leave the shop. 
That's great news about Ben and Bryanna, I'm sure talent had a lot to do with it  but thanks for the boost. Congratulations to both of them and to the proud dad as well.
I have a question for you though... just how many bows have you gone through with Ben anyway? The kid has just shot up so fast you must have been buying bows constantly. I didn't know they made a 52" draw length. Ha!

Happy shooting!
Daniel



dogguy said:


> Daniel just letting you know if you are following this thread. Benjamin Baker (prostaffer) and his sister Bryanna shot the Minnesota State Fita championship here in Thunder Bay Ontario Canada on June 2, 2012...I know how is the MSAA fita championship held in Canada...well we are an affiliate club and were successful in bidding for it. Well Ben took first place in his age category using FFP 187's and was nice enough to allow his sister to use some of his old target arrows also fletched with the FFP 187's. Well if she did not win as well. Two first places, brother and sister both champions using champions fletching. Thanks a bunch, you guys are great....great product...some photos to follow to you sir.
> Oh and to top off the weekend Bryanna shot our local IBO world qualifier on Sunday. Placed second...using the target arrows with the FFP 187's.
> Thanks
> Shane (proud dad!)


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

alfabuck said:


> Well just got a new dozen arrows now to decide which color Silent Knights to go with.


I like the glow-in-dark, flo blue and cosmic green. I am loving my SK300 helicals!


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Well Daniel it is three bows in three years. We just got his Mathews Apex 8 with a 30" DL and I already have to increase it. He is 6'1" at fourteen and he is not done growing yet. We are coming to the twin cities the August 9-11 weekend for another hockey tournent. I will call with an order a head of time and make time to stop in again to say hi!
Take care.
The Bakers



Daniel Grundman said:


> Hi Shane, good to hear from you. I came across this thread yesterday as I was getting ready to leave the shop.
> That's great news about Ben and Bryanna, I'm sure talent had a lot to do with it  but thanks for the boost. Congratulations to both of them and to the proud dad as well.
> I have a question for you though... just how many bows have you gone through with Ben anyway? The kid has just shot up so fast you must have been buying bows constantly. I didn't know they made a 52" draw length. Ha!
> 
> ...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I went to FF web site I didn't see the weight or lenght of any of the vanes. I may just be looking at it wrong.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I found it.


gun278 said:


> I went to FF web site I didn't see the weight or lenght of any of the vanes. I may just be looking at it wrong.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I love my Flash vanes...but those SK's look pretty cool! Can I get them in Winner's Gold and Real Red?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

monsterbuckrick said:


> They didn't fletch well for me using a Helix. I like a 3deg. Right Helical, and the Blazers fletch fine but the Flash vanes wouldn't hold.


I prep the shaft with alcohol and then use the Zing primer and BSI super glue. I use an Arizona Ez-Fletch and only leave them in the jig for a minute. I have never had one come off. Unfortunately, if you do manage to damage one, they a difficult to remove. I need to get a good arrow stripper!


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

It's under the vanes section. Gives all the sizes and weights. Colors are there too.
Shane


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's a picture I found that shows the diffrent colors really well.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There's a lot I'd rather be doing than fletching so for many years I have been using Flex Fletch vanes which simply do not get damaged as easily as other vanes. They also recover quickly from being bent over in an arrow tube. They are on all my hunting arrows including the one I put through a bull elk in September 2011 as well the arrows I used to finish 5th in BHFS at the 2012 NFAA Indoor Nationals and 10th in K45 at the 2012 ASA London, KY tournament.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've used flex fletch 187 shield cuts for several years, had brief flirtation with other brands but always come back to FF. They are very,very tough and if applied properly will not come off. I have shot half way through bales and pushed the arrow out the front. In five minutes wouldn't know it from the others. I wash shafts with soap and water, apply zing primer to vanes and use loctite gel glue.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I just switched to the loctite gel and it seems to be working better. You can control it to the exact flow you need and the vanes are sticking great! I just used it to fletch a dozen arrows with silent knights.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats to my fiancé Stephanie Maduzia for her fourth place finish in Bedford indiana using her flash vanes!!!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I got some 2 and 3 inch silent knights waiting to get glued down to some shafts. 

Hopefully they are as good as everyone says.

They sure do feel tough in the package. I'm hopeing to stain some red this season. If they pass my torture test before the season starts.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> I prep the shaft with alcohol and then use the Zing primer and BSI super glue. I use an Arizona Ez-Fletch and only leave them in the jig for a minute. I have never had one come off. Unfortunately, if you do manage to damage one, they a difficult to remove. I need to get a good arrow stripper!


I've never had to use anything but acetone on a paper towel and rub the shaft down. Then I take a q-tip and dip it in rubbing alcohol and rub down the vane.

Then I use Easton glue and press the vane onto the shaft with my bitz. I count to 10 and remove the clamp. WA LA prefection and the vanes are an SOB to get off. I believe the Easton quick bond is similar to loc tite super glue.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Flex fletch 418's guided my arrows to a silver medal at the Can-Am police and fire games indoor target shoot being held in St Cloud MN. Dann great product, keep up the great work!!
Shane


----------



## Bengland25 (Jun 3, 2012)

Alright, I am fairly new to archery and I have decided that Flex-Fletch is the way to go! I am thinking about getting the FFP-360's for hunting... Any thoughts or suggestions on what will guide the arrow the best with broadheads? any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I would try the silent knight vanes. They are a high profile vane and are very stiff which means they will retain their shape in flight and work great for broad heads.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone looking for white SK300's shoot me a PM!


----------



## Bengland25 (Jun 3, 2012)

alfabuck said:


> I would try the silent knight vanes. They are a high profile vane and are very stiff which means they will retain their shape in flight and work great for broad heads.


Doesnt make a large difference because they're made for crossbows??


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Acetone for prep and AAE max bond has yet to fail me. Wraps or on bare shaft.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Bengland25 said:


> Doesnt make a large difference because they're made for crossbows??


Not at all. I've been using them for 3d archery this year and I'm getting awesome results with them. They are grouping phenomenal and are the most durable vane I've shot to date.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I really like the white. I'm gonna use them for hunting for sure.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> Awesome. I really like the white. I'm gonna use them for hunting for sure.


I love his combo there. I may have to copy it!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

12RingKing said:


> I love his combo there. I may have to copy it!


Sorry it's patent pending 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is a short video that explains the advantages of Flex Fletch vanes. Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylaA-RkUtnI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

If anyone is interested in a very cool hunting vane check out the glow in the dark Flash vanes. They eliminate the need for lighted nocks and work awesome in lowlight conditions.


----------



## Barnseye (Aug 18, 2008)

I just have to chime in on this thread too as i just found it today! I have shot the FFP's 3.0 for years on my hunting arrow with expandables and they have been Great! tough, durable.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice I might actually go with the 3" Silent Knights for hunting. They could only be that much better for steering broad heads. Anyone have any experiences with these and if so how are you liking them?


----------



## Barnseye (Aug 18, 2008)

Tried to post prior to this, as I have shot flex fletch for year's and they are the Best vanes on the market.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Most definitely man. What FF vanes are you guys using this hunting season to steer those broadheads?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Anyone using the SK200's with a serious helical like using the Arizona EZ Mini Jig? How did they work out? Also, anyone have a good pick of the yellow? Closer and by other colors?


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

I fletch the flash using the mini jig and they work excellent! Love the helical!
Shane


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

I just love the FLP300 they are great for me as I shoot barebow and they give me heaps of clearance, and fly really well.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I use the 200s but I use a straight clamp on a Bitz with a mean offset. I do have the helical but have good results with that setup.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> If anyone is interested in a very cool hunting vane check out the glow in the dark Flash vanes. They eliminate the need for lighted nocks and work awesome in lowlight conditions.


I am a huge FF fan, but their glow vanes are no where near what a lighted nock is as far as visibility. They only glow a little and it has to be very dark in order to see and then it's not very bright. Great vanes though, I like the Flash.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine were so bright I had to cover them in the evenings so deer couldn't see them glowing. They work great.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> Mine were so bright I had to cover them in the evenings so deer couldn't see them glowing. They work great.


OK, but my experience with them was the opposite. Like I said though, I love their vanes and only use them on my arrows.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I had an issue finding some where to do a mix and match....emailed FlexFletch...and they opened a posting on Ebay that you can get 36 SK200's in a mix and match:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110931957699


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Check out my new Silent Knight 300s on Easton FMJ 400s set up for hunting. Had 340s but spines to heavy so I had to drop to 400s and down to 470 grains lol. The most awesome vanes to ever exist in looks performance and durability.













Guys please give these silent knights a try whether it be for 3d or hunting and I promise you will love them.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Where are you folks finding the Silent Knight vanes? I wanted to try a few but couldnt find anyone that had them in the colors I wnated. I tried to order them off the FF site but it wanted to charge me $14.95 shipping for two packs of vanes.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Lancaster archery and archerywarehouse.com
I selected the USPS priority option under shipping and it was 7 or 8 bucks.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Got mine fletched up! Ready for the woods!


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been shooting them for years now.
They are by far the best van on the market.
I went from a good group at 60 yards to busting nocks at will
Thanks flex fletch is all i can say!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

You are correct Longbow42, the Glow Vanes are not meant to be as bright as a lighted nock just more reliable. The glow vanes main purpose besides looking cool, is the ability to find your arrow in the dark even if it's covered (hopefully) with blood.


Longbow42 said:


> I am a huge FF fan, but their glow vanes are no where near what a lighted nock is as far as visibility. They only glow a little and it has to be very dark in order to see and then it's not very bright. Great vanes though, I like the Flash.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Where are you folks finding the Silent Knight vanes? I wanted to try a few but couldnt find anyone that had them in the colors I wnated. I tried to order them off the FF site but it wanted to charge me $14.95 shipping for two packs of vanes.


Ghost 133, that is definitely not right, I'm sorry that went wrong for you. The shipping for most items in the FF store is $3.99 for sales of under $20 and $4.99 between $20 and $100. And to sweeten the deal your items will ship from the closest fulfiller to you so you get them as quickly as possible. If you try again and have the same results, contact me [email protected] and I will be sure you get your vanes for the right price and don't overpay for shipping.
Daniel


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

You are very welcome, thanks for the comment.


KILL EM ALL said:


> I have been shooting them for years now.
> They are by far the best van on the market.
> I went from a good group at 60 yards to busting nocks at will
> Thanks flex fletch is all i can say!!!!!!


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Best vanes on the market, period, nobody does it better than Flex-Fletch. If you haven't tried them, give them a shot, you will not be dissapointed. They are only vanes that have ever been and will ever be on my arrows!

Great shooting everyone,
Brent Gandy


----------



## bcase4 (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure why they are called Silent Knights.....Mine make a heck of a racket slapping against each other!!


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

just ordered the SK 300's to refletch my lot of arrows along with the Zing primer... Really looking forward to fletching my own arrows and seeing how these do as I've had awful luck with fletchings getting torn. I really like the blaze orange wraps posted above, can anyone point me in the right direction for those?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Daniel Grundman said:


> Ghost 133, that is definitely not right, I'm sorry that went wrong for you. The shipping for most items in the FF store is $3.99 for sales of under $20 and $4.99 between $20 and $100. And to sweeten the deal your items will ship from the closest fulfiller to you so you get them as quickly as possible. If you try again and have the same results, contact me [email protected] and I will be sure you get your vanes for the right price and don't overpay for shipping.
> Daniel


Daniel,thanks for the reply. I found this little thing called ecrater. It dont charge for shipping. Just got my Flash vanes today.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Don't mean t hijack, but can you use thr ZING primer with Platinum or is the Zing only for cryocyanilites? Thanks!


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Just finished a few hunting arrows for my son. Flash 200 two glow and one orange. Nice combo!
Shane


----------

